# gelding with dirty sheath suddenly??



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

hi guys,anyone with a gelding experieced a sudden mucky sheath sounds revolting but i noticed a strong smell around my gelding and when i checked his sheath he had a mushy thick pinky grey discharge in his sheath which smelt really strong,i gave it a thorough cleaning and he seems fresh again that was about 5days ago. in summer thou his sheath swelled really large and very heavy,almost looking like how a cows udders hang.vet treated him for an infection and with anti biotics it cleared since then thou in summer i noticed a popping noie in his backend which has now become noticably worse and is constant with every step. vet says he has slightly puffy stifles but nothing extreme but i could have him xrayed to try find whats causing it. this was 2wks ago before i saw how dirty his sheath was and he had it cleaned well only few months ago by vet so im starting to wonder if its related somehow.also 2days ago he had white nasal discharge an one nostril so im thinking there is definitely an infection there,vet was meant to come today but extreme snow so appointment was cancelled and he is booked in for xrays in 2wk time so hopefully will get to the bottom of things.sorry to ramble but wondered if anyone else had any experience like this?????


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Not me but it definitely sounds like he has some kind of recurring infection. I would just clean him and make him comfy until the vet can get out to you. Any way to truck him to the vet?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Your post is very confusing.

A horse does not 'suddenly' develop a dirty sheath. Some are certainly more greasy and the smegma builds up more quickly - but typically not 'suddenly'. I also find the color can vary with the skin pigmentation of the male.

White nasal discharge in the winter - sinus draining - just as the humans do. Yellow/green is infection.


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

no this was sudden when it comes to how quickly normal smegma builds up,it is normally crusty and black almost but it had obviously buit up inside over the last couple of month and be making its way out hence me noticing it.i do clean him and especially since the infection in summer but the amount was quite un real and vile smelling.he is booked in with the vet as soon as they can get to him,the lane is a state due to the weather so not safe for vet to come or for him to go there i have spoke with him over the phone and he thinks the noise and the dirty sheath cant be related but are going to examine him when they can get down and also the xrays,i do think it is an infection recurrung 'jumpingthe moon',just want to find the cause and get him sorted,however nothing is stopping him bucking and playing around in the snow which is always a good sign.thanks for your posts,ive had him for 7 years and he has never had trouble with a dirty sheath just bit of smegme and crust now and then.no one on my yard had seen anything like it to so thought id see if anyone on here had ever come across it. i did google it and a lady on one sight was asking the same thing but it was a very old post she was puzzled and couldnt get any answers ;-]


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

If he had an infection you should be cleaning it at least monthly. The popping can certainly be related to his sheath. Sometimes horses make a weird noise when they have air in the sheath. X rays arent really going to show muscular issues. I think a flexion test should be done before you make a firm decision about xrays.


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

flexion tests done already and no reactions,he was sound as a pound,his infection was august time and had it checked and cleaned again beginin october but everything seemed fine however end of nov i did clean him and noticed a little mushy build up but nothing to abnormal so i just presumed back to normal until now,vet doesnt think its related however he isnt the vet that normally deals with him as she is off but will definitely run it by them again but still have xrays to rule it out,i have put him on cortaflexHA in case its signs of arthritis(the noise) i know this will take months to show(the supplement),just really worried,internet searches come up with everything from tumours to yeast infections regarding sheath.will keep well on top of the cleaning till things are sorted,


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kelster said:


> still have xrays to rule it out,i have put him on cortaflexHA in case its signs of arthritis


Do not put him on anything until the vet can x-ray. You do not want to disguise any symptoms.


----------



## kelster (Jan 5, 2010)

mls said:


> Do not put him on anything until the vet can x-ray. You do not want to disguise any symptoms.


 im just doing what vet advised,supplements like this dont take immediate affect anyway and will not mask anything on an xray,thanks for your posts


----------

